# Practising wave heart Latte art



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Errrr wave heart..?


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

No! That's a rosetta and in am idiot! Sorry, it's edited now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice wave heart there ....

Do you try stuff in smaller cups ( that's looks pretty big sized . it it ? )


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Was thinking the same but beaten to it. Boots knows all about wave hearts, poured a few good ones of late. 

Nice video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nah its more epic than anything I can do. I tend to use 4-5oz cups tho also....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you try stuff in smaller cups ( that's looks pretty big sized . it it ? )


Small size in Costa etc!


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Haha! I do try in a smaller 6oz cup, but the wider one is a bit more forgiving.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Off to dig out a bucket sized cappa cup...


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I wonder how many people find this interesting or just "flash".

Ian


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd call that a hanging heart







good effort though, you might find it easier pouring whole

holding the cup in your hand!


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

As above that's a hanging heart!

defo get used to pouring with the cup in your hand. Easier for adjustments and more forgiving!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its a wave heart . A hanging heart is simply a heart, but the barista is very hungover


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Hate you Eric


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> A hanging heart is simply a heart, but the barista is very hungover


I can attest to this.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Would something like this:










Not be a hanging heart?


----------

